# Slowly getting there.



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Latest batch.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow!! Really going to town, looking good. Wish I had your ambition


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Coming along great Wildcat.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looking great, and a lot of work right there!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you.

Knocked out another one this afternoon between fixing the kids small motor bike. A couple more to go the onto paint.


----------



## Allen_Haunts (Jul 26, 2021)

Looks great, I may have to make some of those!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I look at these and think “I am SO far behind this year!”


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> I look at these and think “I am SO far behind this year!”


Don't you remember me one year on like Jan 2 or 3rd starting with props. lol


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

One more on the go. No laser this time so it’s going to need some real distressing to hide my shaky cuts. Lol.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Last one cut. Next is to finish assembly, distress and paint. 12 in 3 weeks is maybe a bit much. Lol.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Mostly assembled. Just some fine tuning, paint the remaining 9 stones and maybe a nap. Lol.
Here’s a size comparison. I’m 5’6”.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

That is a nice tall looking tombstone in the making there Wildcat.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great details on that scary-looking creature next to the tombstone….oh, wait, that’s you!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you.



RoxyBlue said:


> Great details on that scary-looking creature next to the tombstone….oh, wait, that’s you!


I guess I should smile more eh?


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

These look fantastic! You should smile, you are doing an amazing job!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

No wonder you’re getting so much done. Look how fast you move


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

Wildcat said:


> Thank you.





RoxyBlue said:


> No wonder you’re getting so much done. Look how fast you move


I thought Roxy was gonna say "no wonder you're getting so much done" because of your EXCELLENT work shop. Awesome! I have a 3-car, but I use it for cars for some reason. 🤣 My projects either need to be one-day efforts, or I need to find room to store my projects around the cars which I often do. Your workshop on the other hand seems to be a sole purpose garage though because there's no pavement beyond the apron. THAT'S what I'm talkin' about right there. 😎


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you.

Yes we have a 2 car attached that we park in and my shop in the back just for my mess. lol


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Finally finished them.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice set of stones, WC!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

In the yard.

I ordered orange and green lights but got red and green instead. Another set of orange are on order but..... I have red and green for x-mas. lol

Yard haunt by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It looks quite festive


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Maybe I'll leave them out for Christmas.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Christmas spirits coming out the ground.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

New not so christmasy lighting.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

Great to see you got the right lights eventually. Just wondering, did you see the RGB LED lights? Usually they have 16 colors available per light, and they're not expensive. I know you just for these, but if you're curious I can find you a link to ones I've had lots of success with. The ones I light the house with actually stay up until Christmas at which time I change the colors to Christmas colors. 😁


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love the purple!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Way to Haunt


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you.



The Haddonfield Slasher said:


> Great to see you got the right lights eventually. Just wondering, did you see the RGB LED lights? Usually they have 16 colors available per light, and they're not expensive. I know you just for these, but if you're curious I can find you a link to ones I've had lots of success with. The ones I light the house with actually stay up until Christmas at which time I change the colors to Christmas colors. 😁


I did find rgb led's that I can set up scenes for. so they'll also work for christmas.........don't tell the Mrs. She'll expect me to decorate for that other holiday too!

Also set up a spot for parents to take pics of the tot's.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Wicked tombstones! I applaud all your effort and thanks for sharing photos of your progress. Your family and community, I'm sure, are proud of your foam sculptures. Hugh Jass. hahahah


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you.

Here's what I looked like on the big night.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You handsome devil, you


----------

